# Specialized Carve Pro 29 SS



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's my new race bike! Just got the frame today, and will build it up with a combination of old and new parts over the next week or two (depending on shipping arrivals). I'll attempt to weigh all the parts for those interested in that.

Frame: Carve Pro 29 SS Small (new)
Fork: Carver 29er tapered steerer carbon (new)
Wheelset: TWE Crest SS
Brakes: Shimano 2012 XT with Ice Tech rotors (new)
Seatpost: Carbon or Ti eventually, but will start with the Thomson I already have
Saddle: Ragley Cheeky Natural Ti rails
Seatpost clamp: Specialized QR to start (supplied with frame)
BB: Real Square Taper
Crankset: Middleburn RS7 170mm
Chainring/Cog: Homebrewed Aluminium 33/19
Chain: Sram PC850
Stem: Will start with my Thomson X4 90mm 10 degree and change if I need to
Tyres: Racing Ralph 29x2.25 EVO front & snakeskin rear tubeless with Stans
Bars: On-One Mary aluminium
Grips: ESI Chunky
Headset: FSA integrated (supplied with frame)









































































Sorry about the dirty camera lens.


----------



## OneArm (Sep 19, 2008)

Sweet! I can't find the frame on the Specialized website. Is this a "behind the counter" special order kind of thing or is this frame discontinued? I like the split BB.


----------



## nanoage (Jul 29, 2009)

OneArm said:


> Sweet! I can't find the frame on the Specialized website. Is this a "behind the counter" special order kind of thing or is this frame discontinued? I like the split BB.


I believe this frame is not sold in the US.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

killer frame. can't wait to see the built up bike. i have one too. taking it out for the first time this afternoon!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice looking frame, and very shiny!


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

If anyone from Specialized is reading, the US wants this frame too. Our only option I think is to buy a Rockhopper Frame and some conversion EBB for a press-fit 30 bb. (or of course the carbon $$ frameset)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Manicmtbr said:


> If anyone from Specialized is reading, the US wants this frame too. Our only option I think is to buy a Rockhopper Frame and some conversion EBB for a press-fit 30 bb. (or of course the carbon $$ frameset)


That's sort of why I started this thread. I reckon it's stupid for Specialized only selling this in Australia. Here's hoping you guys and gals over there get the 2012 model (if there is one).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> killer frame. can't wait to see the built up bike. i have one too. taking it out for the first time this afternoon!


Pics man!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mine, Mine, Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Check it dudes.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I've heard great things about that frame. I know I had fantastic luck with the similar EBB on my Rockhopper. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks awesome Jake!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Stevob said:


> That's sort of why I started this thread. I reckon it's stupid for Specialized only selling this in Australia. Here's hoping you guys and gals over there get the 2012 model (if there is one).


It's the reason I chose my 2011 RH Comp 29 over the 2012 - mine was the only frame with sliding dropouts. Mine also didn't appear on the NZ site but it was on the USA one.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*thanks*



Stevob said:


> That looks awesome Jake!


thanks. i am proud of her. she rode well too. i have a 5 mile 2000ft. climb i like to make when i don't have a lot of time and it was great. missed my personal best by two minutes, but i think i will crack it next time. looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*EBB vs Sliding*



R+P+K said:


> It's the reason I chose my 2011 RH Comp 29 over the 2012 - mine was the only frame with sliding dropouts. Mine also didn't appear on the NZ site but it was on the USA one.


where did u buy your RH with sliding? the 2011 USA website shows a EBB like on our Carves. The shop i picked mine up from assured me i would be fine with the Specialized EBB contrary to what i see on the web with other companies EBBs. i weigh close to 250 too so we'll see. also, i had a steel Jamis with sliders and the tiny bolts that were supposed to keep the axle from sliding forward didn't work well and jacked up the threads on my axle too.


----------



## Kstateskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Split seat stay too!,?.? That means I can run the gates belt system... We need this frame in the US! What kinda dollar bills will this frame set me back?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Kstateskier said:


> Split seat stay too!,?.? That means I can run the gates belt system... We need this frame in the US! What kinda dollar bills will this frame set me back?


 no split seat stays...i don't think.


----------



## Kstateskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm well that's ok it's still a sick bike. I've email my lbs to see if they can get me that frame.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Fork arrived. Brakes installed. The bars and stem are going soon. I like that way the curve of the fork matches the curve of the seat tube.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> no split seat stays...i don't think.


Definitely not


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Nearly there...*

Just waiting on a compression plug to arrive. 9.00kg (19.8#)


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweet bike!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

very sweet! I think the carver fork suits the frame very nicely.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great. I like the fork but at the same time with the reverse curve it makes it look like you have it on backwards!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what did the frame and fork run you?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

looks sick and you can not get them in the usa.. lame


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*dirty little secret...*

Ok I can't hold my tongue any more.......I bought my frame in the US of A.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

1SPD said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the frame and fork run you?


Frame cost me $500AU from a not so LBS and the fork was $269.95US from Bikeman.com


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> Ok I can't hold my tongue any more.......I bought my frame in the US of A.


I was wondering why you had your brakes on the opposite side to what most people run in Australia. Makes sense now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Well, it's rideable*

Not entirely finished, but with a race next week, I had to get it semi finished so I could train. Bars, stem, grips, seatpost and seat should all be changed next week, depending on which direction the wind is blowing across the Pacific. Fingers crossed.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice. good luck with your race. thinking of actually taking mine on a charity ride tomorrow. 50 miles with 5000ft of climbing. yikes.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks. you'll sh1t it in


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Ride report...*

Took the bike on some real single track today for the first time.

To put it rather bluntly, this bike is everything I thought it would be and then some.

It corners brilliantly, sometimes too good for me, as I found the inside of corners way more often than I would normally. The frame seems to have a springiness in it when cornering fast, being compliant where I didn't expect it. I found myself able to sit for longer thanks to the slack actual seat post angle of 71 degrees. Seemed to induce more flex in the Thomson seat post. Big bonus here, and it was something I was hoping for, but not overly confident in achieving.










Downhill and the light weight 9.0kg of this build (well, light for me), coupled with a rigid Carver fork, meant that unless you were balanced over the bike front to rear, the less weighted end ricocheted around a little, but it was easily controllable if you squeezed the saddle with your thighs slightly, whilst standing. The 2012 XT brakes were confidence inspiring. I'm still a two finger braker, but I can see myself trying one finger soon. There's oodles more power than I can use.










The split shell eccentric bottom bracket was flawless. Didn't budge and didn't make a peep. No surprises here.

One of my favourite properties of this frame is it's ability to take slow switchbacks with ease. No more loose front ends washing out.

Above all the best aspect of the Carve is the way it puts the power down. I'm astounded at how much better it is than the El Mariachi in this respect. I found myself much fresher at the top of pinch climbs and extended climbs. One pinch in particular always breaks my balls, but today I just ploughed up it. Very much big grin inducing.

I'm looking forward to the Ti bars and seatpost arriving next week. It should make it an awesome all day bike, and great enduro racer.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

yep. reckon i will be selling the banshee and grabbing one of these. keen to know if anyone out there has tried this with a 100mm suspension fork


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sure I've seen one with a 100mm fork recently. Let me see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Really nice! Specialized Canada needs to get it's head out of it's arse also. Even when SS frames have been offered to U.S. customers they don't make north of the border.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

What a nice build you've got there. Love how my carve climbs like a billy goat.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Really enjoying the new ride, getting more and more comfortable throwing it around with confidence.

Still looking forward to my Ti bars and seat post arriving this week hopefully.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The new Ragley Cheeky seat looks much better than the brown Charge Spoon. Ti rails, very light, slightly less comfy, but easier to slide off the back when needed.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Stevob said:


> I'm sure I've seen one with a 100mm fork recently. Let me see if I can dig it up.


Here's one with a 100mm fork on it. Carve Pro SS: Build It and Ride It


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

looks sick ...I want one..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Ti goodies arrived*

Looking much better now. 8.95kg and ready to race a 6hr solo on Saturday.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

That's looking killer!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Jake. Looking forward to riding it.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

I am coveting your bike ;-) 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

refreshinglygood said:


> yep. reckon i will be selling the banshee and grabbing one of these. keen to know if anyone out there has tried this with a 100mm suspension fork


I have tons of hours and a good amount of miles on this frame now and I still love it every time I ride it. I have had a 100mm Fox F29 set at 80mm and 100mm and a Manitou Tower Pro set at 100mm. So far my fav set-up as far as fit and steering has been the Fox at 100mm, but they are not as tall in the AC as other forks at 100mm...more like a typical Reba at 90mm I bet.

I also heard they are bringing this to US markets. I hope it is true cuz it is worth owning and far better than the 'Hopper SS it replaced.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Awesome frame...*

I'd be on this Frame I a minute if they offered it in the States.

Super clean looking EBB. No sloppy sliders.

Geo looks great.

Anyone know if and when for sure if these will be offered in the States?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

mtroy said:


> I have tons of hours and a good amount of miles on this frame now and I still love it every time I ride it. I have had a 100mm Fox F29 set at 80mm and 100mm and a Manitou Tower Pro set at 100mm. So far my fav set-up as far as fit and steering has been the Fox at 100mm, but they are not as tall in the AC as other forks at 100mm...more like a typical Reba at 90mm I bet.
> 
> I also heard they are bringing this to US markets. I hope it is true cuz it is worth owning and far better than the 'Hopper SS it replaced.


Show us your Carve.


----------



## TreeTopMike (Mar 26, 2010)

I wanted to chime in here.. 
..I have a rather unique and unfortunate condition when it comes to bikes. I am 6'7". This limits bicycle choices to a degree where there are only a few production frame manufacturers in the world that make bikes big enough to fit my freakish size. I am picky when it comes to fit, and dont buy into the "you'll get used to it" mentality. A few months back, i was on a vehement search to find a ss frame that would fit me. Budget was an issue, ..but would not take a back seat to quality. My good buddy Jake, ...goodolJake , suggested the Carve because of its available 23" size (with an incredible 670mm tt length). He happened to know where i could check one out and i bought it shortly thereafter.

The bike flat out kicks ass.

It is bigger than my xxl turner sultan, with better riding geometry, and It feels flat out fast. Im not a big fan of the ebb, but all of its other attributes out-weigh this one short coming. Im seriously thinking about getting a Carve hardtail geared bike for racing suited to that type of ride.

If there are any height-challenged riders out there either looking for a great ss or ht frame, ...I encourage you to take a peek. 

..........and, ...thanks for the hook-up, Jake!!


----------



## GRobIII (Apr 6, 2012)

*Nice build*

Good looking ride!!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Finally got mine built up and ridden. Very sorted trail single speed!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice ride. still have yet to see someone else with one beside my 23" pal.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine is only a tiny 21" 

I am struggling to get over how sorted it feels with a 100mm fork. This has definitely become my go to bike over all others.


----------

